# Diva Q's 180



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought I would share an email I received Cc to me from one of the judges who scored Diva's 180 Non-Dessert catigory.  I hope you dont mind Diva but its great.



> Diva Q,
> 
> Great job at the "Que and Cruz" and your award.  You really set the standard for the "Anything Butt" competition that night.  As the Team Captain, I was the one dragging people away from your tent so we could make it to the next entry on time.  I also told the judges to keep their comments to their selves until the completion of the circuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 22, 2009)

Groovy. Great job!  

Pigs


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW...and to think she helped me out last night in a pinch for the round table...those days are fleeting I think!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to go Diva.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 22, 2009)

Great job, can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Griff (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to go Diva. If it's not a secret being saved for a future comp, what did you dazzle them with?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 22, 2009)

Diva can I have your autograph?


----------



## Div (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to go Diva and glad to have you on the show last night with us backyarders ....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 22, 2009)

I guarantee she ain't giving that up...until she is *WELL *retired!  She was even tight lipped on the *backyard* pork butt show last night!


----------



## BBQcure (Jul 22, 2009)

good job Diva    lol


----------



## DJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats Xcellent Diva!!! 
dj


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 22, 2009)

Good job Diva. We be needing that recipe when you get a round toit. 

bigwheel


----------



## DaleP (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow Diva, that is awesome. Do you get a  180 pin for anything butt? I hope you do!
Again, congrats.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 24, 2009)

Well thanks guys. 

That was pretty cool to get that email. I don't plan on sharing that recipe any time soon. Infact I am in Saskatoon Saskatchewan this weekend just flew in for a comp here and they have an anything butt category. I am going to try it up here to see if it goes over as well. 

We contacted KCBS and they will be sending another 180 pin. We now have two. One for a dessert we did and now this one. Thats really cool to us.


----------



## Div (Jul 24, 2009)

Well next time the wife and I head to her hometown of Chatham Ontario ur going to have to point us in the right direction for a bbq joint or ill bring my webber kettle and see if I can take out one of u pros with my ribs with a little tin 90$ grill  :P   good job hope to see some pics soon


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats on the newest 180 in your team's collection, Danielle. 

You're well on your way!  Too bad Jeff is no longer at Liason - now the rest of us are unable to attend his class and learn the techniques.  Guess we'll just have to stay with what we know, and try to catch you!  LOL.  

Have a great time in Saskatchewan, and good thoughts for the same success!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Griff (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck Diva.


----------

